# Best transfer paper in the UK? and Epson D88 printing blotches



## thredder (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello guys,

Please, please help! I recently started selling my own shirts with my own designs on them. They've sold pretty well and I've had good things said about them, but there's always someone who's not that happy with the image after washing. And I don't blame them.

The paper I currently use is called 'Dark Power' and it's from a place called: www.thetransferpress.co.uk

It's a decent paper, but it's not the cheapest and the colour does seem to run a bit when washed. It's pretty sturdy and doesn't come off, but I really want to find a paper that is better. Unfortunately everywhere I look it's either paper for light fabrics or paper from the United States.

I need a really good paper that I can preferrably buy in the UK. If not then I don't mind ordering it from the States, but it has got to be for dark fabrics.

Also, my printer is an Epson D88 and it's supposed to be compatible with Pigmented inks, but when I try to use them it really doesn't like them. It spurts out blotches and is generally to thick and horrible. So I continue to use Dye-based inks for the time being - is that where I'm going wrong and not the paper?!?

Any help or links you guys can give me would be amazing as I really need to sort out this problem fast. Like I said, most people are happy but I'd prefer to not have any running inks on the designs.

Thanks in advance and keep up this awesome forum!


James


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The dye based inks will run a bit when washed. Your c88 should work better with pigmented inks than dye based inks, as that is what it is designed to use. What brand of ink where you getting splotches with? Try the standard epson durabrite cartriges. You shouldnt have a problem with them.

For dark paper, I like tshirtpaper.com


----------



## rdhracing (May 23, 2007)

jdr8271 said:


> The dye based inks will run a bit when washed. Your c88 should work better with pigmented inks than dye based inks, as that is what it is designed to use. What brand of ink where you getting splotches with? Try the standard epson durabrite cartriges. You shouldnt have a problem with them.
> 
> For dark paper, I like tshirtpaper.com


I was told by Epson not to use DuraBrite or Claria inks for the heat transfer process, but to use Epson UltraChrome Inks as it was an Archival Ink?

Does anybody know the truth about the inks? 

Epson does not support transfer papers not sold by them and they do not test washability on fabrics but they have heard that individuals were having wash out problems with DuraBrite and Claria inks but not the Ultra Chrome.

Somebody qualified that's has tested garments through multiple washings, please, resolve this issue. Thank you!


----------



## PurplePassion (May 28, 2007)

Hi folks

Can anyone direct me to any coloured shirts for dye sub.
At the moment I just need light blue.

Thanks


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

James,

I agree with Jon, try the Durabrite inks from Epson, I would say i'm 99% correct that its the dye based ink your using....they run and fade terribly in the wash. Also I'm not a great lover of the dark transfer paper, I have never found one that will last more than about 15 - 20 washes before it starts to crack, if you wash them in cold water and only hang dry they may well last longer, but a normal wash and tumble dry will kill them in no time. I would personally look at geting some plastisol transfers made from your designs if your going to sell them commercially. Hope this helps.

Dave

BTW Lynne, try: The Transfer Press . They have the Vapor apparel range which includes light blue!


----------

